# Bundesliga live per Internet

## [myrddin]

Hi,

weiss jemand, ob man das auch mit Linux nutzen kann?

http://blogs.dotnetgerman.com/thomas/CommentView,guid,7dcad292-141a-4746-be18-666b2c63e7b0.aspx

----------

## sokar2000

Es scheint mit cedega 4.4 und coolstreaming 0.45 zu funktionieren. Nach der Installation:

```
mplayer http://127.0.0.1:6789/1.asf
```

Anwendung auf eigene Gefahr!!!

Hab ich hier gefunden: http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-1709123-Le-foot-sut-le-net---pplive

EDIT: Coolstreaming gibts hier: http://www.coolstreaming.org/

----------

## [myrddin]

Hi,

Danke, das wäre zumindest einmal eine Möglichkeit.

Wenn möglich würde ich allerdings gerne auf cedega und Windowstools verzichten. Kann jemand hier japanisch und kann mir sagen, ob es vielleicht auch einen direkten Stream fürs diesen Fernsehsender gibt? ( damit man es direkt mit mplayer oder ähnlichem nutzen kann )

Danke

Tobias

----------

## sokar2000

 *[myrddin] wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Danke, das wäre zumindest einmal eine Möglichkeit.
> 
> Wenn möglich würde ich allerdings gerne auf cedega und Windowstools verzichten. Kann jemand hier japanisch

 

Jupp. Weder auf der Seite von coolstreaming noch pplife steht was von nativer Linuxunterstützung.

Das Ganze scheint wie gewisse Fileshare-Programme zu funktionieren, nur was das bringen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Der Stream scheint mit ein normaler http-stream zu sein, aber ich kriegs nicht hin, sie in den mplayer zu laden:

pplive://pp2.pplive.com:8000/tracker?source={7d0f9a10-f9c3-4aae-a2d6-0e54639bc715}&type=udp&chnname=CCTV-5&engname=CCTV-5&tracker=udpt://pp2.pplive.com:8000;udpt://pp1.pplive.com:8000;tcpt://pp1.pplive.com:8000;udpt://pp3.pplive.com:8000;

EDIT: Böse URL!

Hier steht, dass der Stream von PPlive heruntergeladen, gebuffert wird, und nachher an den W... Media Player weitergeleitet wird. Das einzige, was mir dazu einfällt, wäre das Ganze auf einer W... Kiste auszuprobieren, und im Mediaplayer die Stream-URL rauskaen, falls das geht.

 *[myrddin] wrote:*   

>   und kann mir sagen, ob es vielleicht auch einen direkten Stream fürs diesen Fernsehsender gibt? ( damit man es direkt mit mplayer oder ähnlichem nutzen kann )
> 
> Danke
> 
> Tobias

 

Hab leider (noch) keine URL gefunden.

EDIT: Hier hats ne MRL: mms://live.cctv.com/live3

Allerdings kann ich sie nicht in dem mplayer laden, das caching schlägt immer bei 6% fehl.

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Hier hats ne MRL: mms://live.cctv.com/live3
> 
> Allerdings kann ich sie nicht in dem mplayer laden, das caching schlägt immer bei 6% fehl.

 

Hi

Ich hab's mit totem immerhin mal geschafft, Standbilder angezeigt zu bekommen. Irgendein Problem scheint er aber zu haben.

Abe wenn Standbild schon mal klappt, dann kann der Stream offenbar verarbeitet werden...

EDIT

Teilweise kommen jetzt auch sekundenweise Film. Vielleicht ist einfach die Verbindung nach asien zu lahm...?

----------

## [myrddin]

Hi,

mit mplayer funktioniert der link eigentlich bei mir recht gut.

Allerdings wäre es wirklich schön, wenn es schon ein Projekt geben würde, welches P2P Fernsehen auch für Linux und weitere bringen möchte. Wenn jemand ein solches Projekt kennt würde mich das sehr interessieren  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

Hm, Problem scheint die schlechte Verbindung zu sein. Mit Totem und (g)xine funzt es eigentlich. Bekomme für 3-5 Sekunden Bilder und dann muss er Buffern und das dauert. Deswegen bekommt er wohl auch kein Streaming hin. Der Ton ist auch etwas leise und das Bild eher bescheiden...

Da geh ich lieber wieder ins Stadion oder in die Sportsbar.

In diesem Sinne: Gegen den modernen Fußball!

----------

## [myrddin]

Mit der P2P Variante ist die Qualität um einiges besser ( nach ein paar Minuten zum synchronisieren ) und dazu wird sie bei vielen Nutzern besser statt schlechter wie bei den meisten Streams im Internet.

----------

## nightmarez

huhu

ich kann nur empfehlen alle streams mit mplayer mit der option -nocache abzuspielen, dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn  :Wink: 

----------

